

Ask HN: Which hand written diagram software do you use? - steve-rodrigue

I&#x27;m currently trying to make graphical explanations on how a software works and would like to make it look good.  6-8 months ago, I discovered an online app that was making it easy to create diagrams with a &quot;hand written feel&quot;.  However, I can&#x27;t find it anymore.<p>Is anyone here using that kind of software?  If not hand-written, what tool do you use to create graphical explanations, if any?
======
MaDeuce
Not sure what type of diagrams you are looking for, but PlantUML has a
handwritten 'skin' for the usual UML diagrams.

[http://plantuml.com/handwritten.html](http://plantuml.com/handwritten.html)

------
zimpenfish
Was it
[https://www.websequencediagrams.com/](https://www.websequencediagrams.com/) ?

~~~
steve-rodrigue
Yes, that's exactly what I needed. Thanks for sharing!

------
kirankn
balsamiq ?

